# Home alone poll question.



## daul77

Just wondering who lives normal : life and has to work full time away from home while owning a V. Just wondering how your dog handles it and what you do to keep him good. My wife and I both work away from the house full time. She leaves about 5:30 gets home around 3:30. I leave about 7:20 come home for lunch at 11:30 spend a half hour or 40 min with him then he goes back into his kennel. Once he is old enough we can do either a morning or after work run. And we have a 11 acre off leash park about 3 miles away along with a large open field with different grasses for bird dog training. Those would be his main physical activities along with a walk once in a while with the wife and some play time with my friends lab. Just wondering who else works like us and how it works out for you.
Thanks!!


----------



## vatertime

I'm single and got a puppy in March and was able to alter my work schedule to allow for a 3 hour lunch. So I walk him for a mile or so in the morning, go to work for 4 hours, come home and either take him for a walk or an off leash park (about 2 miles away), then another walk after work. Sprinkle in some play/command work and he seems pretty happy! Weekends are usually dedicated with taking him for an adventure.

I was stressing about leaving him alone as well, but the 5 hour stretch alone hasn't been bad as long as you can give him attention before/after. While he was potty training I sectioned off part of my kitchen so he didn't have to potty on his bed or in his crate (he ate newspaper so he just went on the floor). After only a month he doesn't pee inside anymore even during the long stretches. Good luck!


----------



## MilesMom

My husband and I both work full time out of the house. I get up at 5:30 and take the dogs for 60-75 min off leash run, my husband leaves for work at 7. I leave for work at 8:15, and I come for home lunch at 12:15. I walk them briskly on leash for about 40 min, unless I get lucky and my first afternoon patient cancels then I will take them to the trails for an off leash romp. Then I leave at about 1:15 for work again. My husband gets home at 5 and takes them to the park or beach for 60-90 min, or he waits for me to get home at 6:30 and we all hike together. So all in all, the boys are alone about 4 hrs AM and then 4 hrs PM. We plan to do daycare again once Chase is neutered (Miles went before we got Chase, and they both went until Chase got kicked out at 9 months for not being fixed.) If I cannot come for for lunch, we have a dog walker who takes them on a leashed hike for 60 min. 

It can be done! Our boys do well with routine and as long as they get their exercise they are fine. They average about 3 hrs of exercise a day.


----------



## daul77

Milesmom, How do you think they would be if they were used to getting about an hour and a half? I can not provide 3 hours a day
An hour and a half is doable. some days might be more like weekends and such. Basically I'm freaking out. :-X I love my little guy and want to make sure he is a good dog with the best home I can provide. It's just I see how huge of a time suck he is at 8 weeks. And I know it gets better and they get more independent, I've read the owning your first V sticky thread and I know I'm not alone. I just keep saying to myself oh my god, can I do this like I thought I could. My wife is being great, she is not concerned at all and keeps telling me to calm down ;D that he will settle into our routine.


----------



## organicthoughts

Everyone I know with a gundog works 8-10 hours a day and their dogs are not unhappy at all. We all adapt and give the dogs their needs, love them fiercely and feed them well. Any dog can handle being alone for a work day if you are consistent in your training and in exercising them in the mornings and evenings. Vizslas are no different.

My dog can easily handle being home alone for 8-10 hours.


----------



## SuperV

organicthoughts said:


> Everyone I know with a gundog works 8-10 hours a day and their dogs are not unhappy at all. We all adapt and give the dogs their needs, love them fiercely and feed them well. Any dog can handle being alone for a work day if you are consistent in your training and in exercising them in the mornings and evenings. Vizslas are no different.
> 
> My dog can easily handle being home alone for 8-10 hours.


x2


----------



## daul77

Thanks organic and super v I needed to hear that from other owners.


----------



## emilycn

Daul,
If your puppy hasn't made you cry from frustration at least once in its first month at home, it's not a vizsla. We've all been there at least once. And most of us plan to be there again. Which says a lot about how worth it they are when they grow out of a hellacious puppyhood. I think even the most experienced owners here might halfheartedly daydream about hiring someone to manage pup's first few weeks. Don't feel alone---puppyhood is a serious hurdle, and we all know it.


----------



## harrigab

I get the kids to school so leave for work for 9am, get back in time for the kids at about 3pm. I get up early so Ruby gets a walk whilst wife and kids are still asleep, then again after tea. She may not get 2 hours everyday walking but averaged over the week,including weekends it'll be probably over that.


----------



## MCD

I know I have told this story before but for those of you who have not been on the rollercoaster that started when Dharma first arrived................
My husband and I were in a very serious car accident when we went to meet Dharma at 3 weeks old. We never made it to visit her that day, but did the following week. We didn't get to pick the puppy that we got. Dharma came to us 4 weeks or so later and we were away from home at my parents house the first week. When we came home we both worked full days and had to go to physiotherapy and deal with a new puppy and the rest of our home life as well. In addition to crating issues and no sleep our little one went through digestive upset too. It was not an easy beginning..... Dharma is almost 1 year old now and she is sooo wonderful. You will figure it out and should stick it out. We hear what you are dealing with.


----------



## dextersmom

I work full time and my husband works almost 80 hours a week some months. It's totally doable, as long as you prevent separation anxiety from forming and you are ready to lose some sleep  I'm not a morning person but I'm up by 5:30 or 6 everyday now! (Before, 8:30 was early for me. ;D)

I usually get Dexter up around 6 (my husband will let him out an hour or two earlier when he leaves, but then re-crate him) and get ready/do stuff around the house until about 7. We walk the neighborhood (on leash) until about 8 when I leave for work. Our dog walker comes around lunch time to let him out and walk/play with him for 30 mins. - 1 hour. Then when I (or the husband if I'm lucky) gets home from work, we go on an off leash adventure somewhere, usually for about an hour. That's our schedule on Mon./Wed./Fri. On Tuesdays, he goes to daycare where he plays with other dogs for about 10 hours (only an hour of crated time at lunch) so I think that's instrumental in keeping him sane during the week. On Thursdays, I work a late shift, so I take him to the park to run off leash for a good hour in the morning and my husband takes him again in the evening if he can. So alternating crated days with daycare/park time in between works well for us. He's usually tired from the weekend and rests up on Monday, or tired from daycare and resting up on Wednesday, etc.

Keep in mind it does get harder when winter rolls around though. A lot of times when we got home from work it was too dark to take him off leash anywhere and his recall was terrible before we started the e-collar. So that's when we started daycare  

I'd say 2 hours of exercise a day (with about 1 hour of that being off leash) + a day of daycare keeps him happy during the work week. Obviously the more you can do off leash, the better.

I think the big thing about working full time with a V, is just to be prepared that when you ARE home, the pup will demand a lot from you. You'll be missing out on all their downtime during the day, so they'll be ready to party when you get home. But don't worry, you still get lots of snuggles on the weekend


----------



## daul77

Thanks everyone for the responses, it is really hard with him being so young. I think I have got some anxiety about the crate. He will go in at nighttime no problem and settle down and sleep through the night. However his main crate in the family room is where we put him for naps ( after he falls asleep in our lap ) and we leave the crate door open for his naps. He goes in to look for treats all the time and I can get him to go in with a treat and shut the door behind him. Mostly he will be ok, slight whimpering and some crying when we do that and he usually will settle down. However by the time I get home the last thing I want to do is crate training because I feel he was in there all day except for lunch break the last thing I want to do is put him in there again. And by crate training I'm referring to leaving him in for short varying times then letting him out so that he gets used to being in there but also not associating it with me or us leaving. I really haven't done to much like that and for the most part he is only closed in his kennel at night and when we go to work. Can I only do that type of training on the weekends or should I be doing it during the week days too. And also should we just put him in and stay around the house or should we leave the house for short times then come back and let him out? I just want him to realize that it's his safe place and be comfy in there. If he gets to that mindset and I know he likes his crate then I would feel much better.


----------



## dextersmom

You will feel a lot better as the crate training improves. Trust me, he is doing great already!

We didn't do a lot of crate training in the evenings either. One thing we always did was to hide cookies in the crate throughout the day. He'd start peeking in there all the time to look for cookies. (You can let him see you do this once or twice if he doesn't find them on his own.) The minute we saw him eat one, we'd throw another in there when he wasn't looking. It's an easy way for them to see their crate as a positive place.

Also, try to keep your schedule somewhat consistent on the weekends, too. The routine helps them out.


----------



## MeandMy3

What I have found with our dogs is that they are creatures of habit. Our vizsla is crated about 6 hours a day and in the morning when I put my shoes on, she knows it is crate time. She will go in by herself and wait for me to lock the door. This made my heart happy when she finally figured out this schedule. Your pup will too and soon it will be just another part of your daily routine.


----------



## SuperV

Daul77 said:


> ... Can I only do that type of training on the weekends or should I be doing it during the week days too. And also should we just put him in and stay around the house or should we leave the house for short times then come back and let him out? I just want him to realize that it's his safe place and be comfy in there. If he gets to that mindset and I know he likes his crate then I would feel much better.


Consider the time he was in his crate before you got him, part of his crate training...I would suggest just playing some games where he goes into his crate to maybe retrieve something or get a treat...and it sounds like he already does this willingly. This is only really necessary if the dog develops an aversion and/or gets wise to what going into his crate means. If he doesn't care at all about going into his crate, then you have nothing to worry about...if he starts to figure out that everytime I go into my crate, i'll be in a while and he has not a big fan of that, then change the game on him so he never really knows if its just a short stint or a long stint, or just another game.....So in other words if 1 out of 10 times its a long stay versus 9 out of 10 times, he'll catch on quickly...

Also providing a kong with frozen yogurt and or peanut butter and kibble, will often make the the pup more than willing to go into his crate everytime..and they will look forward to going in if everytime he goes in he gets a kong (or treat) of good stuff to eat... After our morning walks, my pup (now 2.5 yrs old) will go into her crate on her own after I finish my breakfast and await her kong to chow on...

For my pup, I would send her to her crate and then treat and reward...then do some sits and down exercises with her in the crate, adn then let her out.....I didn't do additional stays in her crate during the work week...

And on a slight tangent - There are studies that suggest dogs don't have a concept of time, as they really have no use of time like humans..they don't say "well in another 30 minutes i'll go eat....". Rather they pick up on environmental ques like temp, humidity, scents that become more prevalent with times of the day, and will associate them with our scheduling activities like arriving home.." I just mention that to alleviate concerns of the mental image of your pup sitting there watching the clock tick by and awaiting your return...they don't know if its been 1 hr or 4 hrs.... Thats just what a study says - some believe it, some don't...

Hope that helps...

Nate


----------



## SuperV

MeandMy3 said:


> What I have found with our dogs is that they are creatures of habit. Our vizsla is crated about 6 hours a day and in the morning when I put my shoes on, she knows it is crate time. She will go in by herself and wait for me to lock the door. This made my heart happy when she finally figured out this schedule. Your pup will too and soon it will be just another part of your daily routine.


...to add to this, we are also creatures of habit, and dogs pick up on it very quickly sometimes this is a good (like MeandMy3 mentioned above) and sometimes not so favorable...so in MeAndMy3's example lets say the pup figured this out and then also figured out that it was better or more fun to play "catch me if you can" game, then you would want to counter condition and/or change your habits to randomly put on your shoes so the act of putting your shoes on no longer means crate time every time we do it.....or wait to put on your shoes to throw your dog off its game.... make sense?

another example...my dog decided that "catch me if you can" was more fun than me putting her collar on. So I just changed my approach and put the collar on as soon as she came out of the crate, so I avoided the situation all together.

These concepts apply to crate training as well...or any training for that matter

Hopefully i am not muddying the waters...

Nate

Nate


----------



## daul77

Not really muddying the waters. More just overloaded with how to handle all the different behaviors and varying training. 
I will play crate games on the weekend and leave him in his crate varying the times on sat and sun.


----------



## MilesMom

Daul77 said:


> Milesmom, How do you think they would be if they were used to getting about an hour and a half? I can not provide 3 hours a day
> An hour and a half is doable. some days might be more like weekends and such. Basically I'm freaking out. :-X I love my little guy and want to make sure he is a good dog with the best home I can provide. It's just I see how huge of a time suck he is at 8 weeks. And I know it gets better and they get more independent, I've read the owning your first V sticky thread and I know I'm not alone. I just keep saying to myself oh my god, can I do this like I thought I could. My wife is being great, she is not concerned at all and keeps telling me to calm down ;D that he will settle into our routine.


I think it depends on the dog. I think inconsistently mine could do 1.5 hrs a day and be fine, but not everyday. They really need this amount of exercise, unless we are home with them all day on the weekend then they can do 2hrs and be fine. But I know some owners from the park that have V's that do 1.5 hrs and they are fine, their dogs are just a little lower energy. Miles will cry and whine if he is bored and antsy, Chase will be destructive.


----------



## organicthoughts

The dogs are like athletes. If you condition them to expect 3 hours a day, they will expect it and want it. If you condition them to expect 1.5 hrs of exercise a day they will be content with that.

It's the same with leaving them alone. My dog isn't even crated and he is content to chew his antler and look out the window til I get home from work. Never been destructive.


----------



## SuperV

Daul77 said:


> Not really muddying the waters. More just overloaded with how to handle all the different behaviors and varying training.
> I will play crate games on the weekend and leave him in his crate varying the times on sat and sun.


Duall77 - not sure where you live and such, but if you want and think there is benefit, you are welcome to send me a PM, and I'll give you my cell #, and you can me and we talk about "training"... I am in no way a professional and don't claim to be, but this offer is more with the intent to try to offer clarity to some postings by actually talking one on one as I understand that reading postings can sometimes be hard to follow....

Nate


----------



## MilesMom

Mine are not crated either, and are not destructive if we give them enough exercise and stimulation. We used to do less exercise when Chase was younger as he was growing/ developing, and then he started chewing inappropriate items. When we increased his exercise, the problem stopped and he has been an angel at home. They sleep together in the office after their play with their puzzle toys we leave them.


----------



## daul77

My ideal end goal would be to not crate Tucker. I know when he is a puppy he has to be in there for potty training and also so he doesn't chew the things he shouldn't. I would like to leave him out of the crate when we are not home but still have it available to him if he wanted to go in it. At what age did you stop crating? And did you so anything special to get him accustomed to being in the house alone?


----------



## emilycn

Lua still gets crated every time she's left alone and she's 11 months. I anticipate continuing to crate her for probably another year when no one's around to watch her. I think she feels more secure in her place than if she was left out to inspect every sound and object she encounters. It's like it gives her brain a break when she's in there. Plus, I don't have to worry about her safety or the safety of my things. 

The only times she's ever been left out of her crate alone was when I was keeping my mom's dog for a couple weeks. With Millie for company, the two dogs just slept the whole time they were left alone. (Another piece of evidence suggesting that her crate makes her feel more relaxed --- with Millie for company, there was another set of eyes/nose/ears to keep a look-out.)


----------



## MilesMom

Depends on the dog when they can be let loose of crate. Miles was 8 months, Chase was 6. Miles slept overnight out of crate at 4 months, chase was 6. Start with small safe spaces then branch out.


----------



## aliciavp

Hi again Daul!

Lazlo is home 8-10 hours a day too. Laz gets woken at 6am for a 30 minute walk (that'll likely increase to 45 as he gets bigger - he is 4 months today  My partner leaves for work at 6:40 and I leave after feeding him at 7:15. 

Lazlo gets food, a full kong (i'm actually thinking of getting a few kongs and placing them around the yard), chews, chicken wings/necks and sometimes bones to keep him occupied. He has full access to a courtyard and doggy door to a garage to spend his day, there is a bed in the garage for him and a kennel outside - i think he splits his time between both, depending on the weather. I usually find his toys have moved around a little, and the odd garage item misplaced - but that's it! My partner gets home between 4.30-5 and its off for a walk or the dog park for an hour. Recently we went for a half hour walk before meeting up with the neighbours boxer pup... they tired eachother out for half an hour and he was well and truly done when we got home. 

Eventually i'll run with him in the mornings, but we will probably cap his exercise to 1.5-2 hours a day.

Laz is crated at night, but that's it really, it seems to work, so i definitely think yours will adjust! 

edit: typo


----------



## Melissa_DT

Bentley is home alone for about 6 hours during the day while I am at work. He gets a walk in the morning and another walk, usually off leash on a trail, in the evening when I get home. I started leaving him out of his crate for short 1-2 hour trial periods around 11 months of age. At about 14 months he was out of his crate all day. I got a wifi camera when I started this process so I could check in and make sure he wasn't doing anything he shouldn't be. He pretty much spends the 6 hours I'm gone sleeping. Like others mentioned, this means that by the time I get home he is rested and ready to run, which means I pretty much have to go out immediately after getting home to go for our hike because he will not leave me alone until we do! 

I wouldn't rush into removing the crate until you're sure he isn't going to be destructive or get into trouble. I would suggest short 30-60 min trial periods at first when you're ready to see how he does and increase the time slowly. You don't want him getting into anything that could harm him or having him destroy your house


----------



## daul77

Tucker pretty much willingly goes into the crate in our bedroom at night. I know if I gave him the choice he would choose to sleep at the side of the bed curled up on a pile of clothes. But he doesn't whine or cry and sleeps through the night in his plastic shipping style crate. 
The crate in our family room is a large wire crate with a divider. Unfortunately I think he knows when I go to work in the morning now because he will only go into his crate with my "help" and not very willingly. I always have kong balls kong goodie bones a favorite stuffed animal and have started leaving a bully stick as well. As soon as I close the crate door he gets some treats then I turn and leave. I listen and can hear him whimper quietly once I leave. But I'm scared that he is now associating the crate with me being gone and he is starting to resist (?) going in his crate in the mornings. When we are home in the evenings he will go into the wire crate to look for or fetch treats I throw in there. Sometimes he will sit and wait for more treats to be put in when I'm throwing treats in it for him to get. I still put him in it for naps after he falls asleep on our laps and leave the door open. If he stirs and wakes up he will come out and find us to sleep with. In the morning when he takes a nap before I go to work he will go down to our bedroom and curl up beside my wife's side of the bed on top of some clothes or a pillow. I think he does that because he associates sleeping with being in our bedroom. He did this last night as well around 7:30. Should I be concerned that he does this? I thought he would always want to be in the same rooms as us.


----------

